# Figures, number and positioning



## nemofreed (Mar 20, 2015)

Or, how to shake that "phantom" railroad feeling. 

How many figures if any have you incorporated in to an HO layout and what techniques did you use to blend them in to their surroundings so they were not out-of-place or taking up too much attention?

I would like to incorporate a few figures in to my own layout plan once I reach that stage but I want them to look as if they are part of the scenery and not a major focal point. I have no formal artistic training or education so I am hoping for ideas. My basic concept is to locate them where they might be during their work day so it would be plausible that they remain semi stationary. Animatronics are simply to expensive and complicated. heh

I am thinking a few in each cab, some switchmen working a hump yard tower, a few linemen with a truck and some random loading dock inventory workers on computers in the background. 

Ideas please.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think you have the right ideal?
Place them around like you said?

Now, with my O scale folks I don't glue them in place so I can move them around now and then. That being easier to do because of the size. 
Most of them have a clear plastic base on them so moving them around is easy.

Unless I read your question wrong, I don't think you need any artistic talents to place some people around.
I say the more the merrier. Especially in a town or work scene.


----------



## nemofreed (Mar 20, 2015)

When looking at landscape or architectural paintings or dioramas the scenery will often include figures as extra illustration but they are almost always blended well and not distracting towards the focal point or subject. 

I am wanting a primer or advice on those techniques and practices used to place and blend figures in to scenery well.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

nemofreed said:


> When looking at landscape or architectural paintings or dioramas the scenery will often include figures as extra illustration but they are almost always blended well and not distracting towards the focal point or subject.
> 
> I am wanting a primer or advice on those techniques and practices used to place and blend figures in to scenery well.



From what you said in the blue above you sure sound like an artist. 

Let the thread sit a while, someone else will add to it, that is just what I think.
I think people and animals bring the layout alive. Even if they just sit in one place.
But like I said, with O scale people you can move them around much easier then HO. Then when you take pictures, it sort of gives an illusion that they move around as they are in different places in the pictures. 

With N scale I think you are just stuck gluing them in place or if you sneeze they might be gone forever.


----------



## nemofreed (Mar 20, 2015)

I won't be so easily swayed to the O scale dark side by your moveable figures. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

nemofreed said:


> I won't be so easily swayed to the O scale dark side by your moveable figures.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


DonR will be glad to hear that. 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=368857#post368857

I have N, HO and O.
HO all packed right now, here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3020 

A small N layout I had given to me and I bought some, here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7158

I got to dig out my HO's, it has been years since I have seen them.hwell:

Someone will surly add to your question, DonR should?
Don?:smokin:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You called?

You can't win for losing, Ed. HO, HO, HO for HO.

Actually I was just musing about the OP's thread.

Doesn't seem to me that being artistic has much
to do with the placement of bodies around a layout.
Just do what comes Natcherly...and maybe a little
creativity.

An engineer and Fireman in a loco cab...possibly
a conductor leaning on a caboose rail.

I saw an actual video of GE 70 ton switchers slowly
making there way in a city situation with 2 workmen
sitting on the front platform enjoying the breeze.

You could have workman leaving a pickup truck headed to
a hardware store.

Two or three guys with pick and shovel working
on a pot hole.

On my layout you could see things like these:

A young mama holding a baby looking out
of her home's picture window...there are a couple
of clerks at a building supply store counter one
is ringing up a sale on the cash register.

There is a Conductor walking along the passenger
station platform carrying his work bag.

A waitress is standing on the veranda of a bar as
if taking a smoke break.

A jogger is running down a rural road.

There is a postman walking towards the local
boarding house where a young man is sitting
on the porch floor leaning against a support pole.

A worker with a shovel is busy in the loco service
area sand pit.

Several construction workers are toiling at a
small building under construction.

There are pedestrians walking on the sidewalks
and, of course, travelers sitting and standing
in the waiting areas of the passenger stations.

Does that get your thought juices flowing?

Don


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

DonR said:


> Two or three guys with pick and shovel working
> on a pot hole.


Or if you want to be more realistic -- ONE guy working on the pot hole and TWO other guys leaning on shovels, watching him.


----------



## nemofreed (Mar 20, 2015)

If I went that route MtRR75 I would need fifty figures per scale lightbulb being changed. Federal, county, state, city, osha, ntsb, epa, dhs, ins, irs and union inspectors, supervisors, interns and enforcement goons also.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

nemofreed said:


> If I went that route MtRR75 I would need fifty figures per scale lightbulb being changed. Federal, county, state, city, osha, ntsb, epa, dhs, ins, irs and union inspectors, supervisors, interns and enforcement goons also.


That depends on what era you are modeling. The farther you go back in time, the fewer inspectors you need.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DonR said:


> You called?
> 
> You can't win for losing, Ed. HO, HO, HO for HO.
> 
> ...


Don, You forgot a nude girl skinny dipping by the water hole. 

And animals?
A dog chasing that postmen, a dalmatian for the fire truck, some pigeons for the roofs, a bear for the woods watching an elk feed?
Farm yard animals for the farm, if there is one?

Ducks or geese for the skinny dipping water hole?

And a fish for the fisherman who is watching the skinny dipper. ( preferably a rainbow trout jumping out of the water.):thumbsup:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The guys are right. If you buy pre-painted figures, you don't need any artistic talent whatsoever. What you do need is a pair of eyes and some common sense. Put people where they would logically be in real life.

Another thing you can do is just go to the Walthers website and search search HO figures. Look at what is available and decide if it fits on your layout.

Look at photos of other folks' layouts and see what they've done.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I've found that it is really not all that difficult to paint HO people.

The trick is to use a toothpick instead of a brush. You can even
give that nude gal by the pond blue eyes.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DonR said:


> I've found that it is really not all that difficult to paint HO people.
> 
> The trick is to use a toothpick instead of a brush. You can even
> give that nude gal by the pond blue eyes.
> ...


Well, no but it requires some artistic ability, if not actual talent.

And use a 0000 Spotter brush, not a toothpick. It's just as small, and it's actually easier to control the paint.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

big ed said:


> Don, You forgot a nude girl skinny dipping by the water hole.
> 
> And animals?
> A dog chasing that postmen, a dalmatian for the fire truck, some pigeons for the roofs, a bear for the woods watching an elk feed?
> ...


Don't forget a bigfoot roaming the woods next to a highway while a trucker (big ed) leans out the window of his rig (painted *alien green*) to snap a picture! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Brand new equipment vs. the older standard looking for advice*

Former model railroader, still seeking advice on this hobby. I've been out of this hobby
for awhile. I still have a nice layout to work with though.A side from finding used analog dc locomotives.
Do the brand new dc locomotives have to be special ordered through the local hobby
shops?
It seems as though you have to? The fully equipped prices are somewhat higher than they used to be? Dcc seems to be pre packaged? If you want it or not. Regard's,tr1


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

I try to use figures which are not in motion such as sleeping on a park bench. Thus I don't have to explain why the trains move but little else does.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

tr1 said:


> Former model railroader, still seeking advice on this hobby. I've been out of this hobby
> for awhile. I still have a nice layout to work with though.A side from finding used analog dc locomotives.
> Do the brand new dc locomotives have to be special ordered through the local hobby
> shops?
> It seems as though you have to? The fully equipped prices are somewhat higher than they used to be? Dcc seems to be pre packaged? If you want it or not. Regard's,tr1


The hobby shop here has a selection of HO locomotives. I have not
looked close enough to know whether DCC or not.

At a hobby shop, you should find both, DCC ready (meaning it has a plug to accept decoder
when you decide to upgrade it), or DCC equipped (sometimes they say 'DCC on board').
Some hobby shops may have brand new locos that are DC, without the plug. You
would have hard wire a decoder in these. Not a problem.

The DCC equipped locos usually run plus or minus $20, around 100.00...and
some very much higher depending on detailing. Usually, the DCC ready locos
will be 20 to 30.00 less. A typical decoder usually costs around 20 to 30
dollars when you want to upgrade.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

eljefe said:


> Don't forget a bigfoot roaming the woods next to a highway while a trucker (big ed) leans out the window of his rig (painted *alien green*) to snap a picture! :smilie_daumenpos:


I was "watering" my tires.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't underestimate yourself...if you look around, you'll see all the poses you could ever use. I use unpainted figures, and generally Frankenstein about half into the poses I want--the girl in the red shirt and jeans started life as a Parrish priest for example. A little creativity, selective carving and some paint is all you need....


----------



## nemofreed (Mar 20, 2015)

shaygetz said:


> snip


You got some bitchin whips on your layout.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

DonR said:


> I've found that it is really not all that difficult to paint HO people.
> 
> The trick is to use a toothpick instead of a brush. You can even
> give that nude gal by the pond blue eyes.


You old devil Don, now I'd never of thought of that!


----------

